# How do you refill a swiffer wetjet bottle?



## wardermom (Jan 31, 2002)

I just bought a Swiffer wetjet today in an effort to improve the state of my kitchen floor, and I wonder how to refill the bottle without causing a problem with it. The manual says don't, of course, but I've read about other people refilling it with vinegar and water, etc, and I'd like to do that too. I'm not interested in having to buy refills of the cleaner or pads, I just want to use something safe like vinegar and water and old cloth diapers for the pads. So...how do you do it?


----------



## lovemysunshine (Jul 13, 2005)

:

I'm interested in this too. I've had one for over a year and am now "mopping" on my hands and knees with a spray bottle and rag.

I've refilled successfully a couple times by just twisting off the cap, refilling with my solution (vinegar, water, Dr. Bronners, and EO). I then stick it right on the mop again. I've had leaks with it for awhile so I'm not using it now. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## my3monkees (Nov 17, 2004)

I could never get my cap off.







I saw somewhere on the internet to cut a small hole in the top of the bottle. Then fill it and plug it with the back of a suction cup. It works quite well, even though lately mine has been leaking even when I store it straight up. I figure it may be time for a new bottle, then I'll just refill it until the same thing starts happening. I just put an old cloth prefold diaper on with rubber bands, works great!







I get the convience without the expense!


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

I was trying to figure this out too - I thought I would stick a straw in through the rubber, but then realized its actually a needle that pierces it. I think the hole in the bottom (aka the top when its in the swiffer) is probably the best bet. Question is, what normal household item could you stop it with?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

a cut up eraser as a plug?


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romans_mum*
a cut up eraser as a plug?

I thought of that, but then I remembered I have no erasers since we rarely write things down anymore!


----------



## moms3kids (Aug 16, 2006)

I had my dh take a wrench and squeeze it there is a very large notch like thing it has to screw off of, once it's off the first time then it's very easy to take on and off, i've been doing it ever since i got the thing, bough a bottle about once year b/c the other one gets a little to gross to keep reusing. As for pads, i got something off ebay that was microfiber pads, w/ the soft part of the velcro since the swifer has the scratchy velcro on the swifter, the pads i got are a little to big but you could cut them down, they work great!


----------



## 3happygirls (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah, I had to take a "lid remover" thing to take it off. I had tried and tried and couldn't get it. It kind of sounded like it was cracking when it finally let loose. I used one of those kitchen tools that you can adjust to the size lid you want to grab (I have bad hands) and it grips anything so you can loosen it. It did a good job, but before I got it, I was going to cut a small hole in the top (bottom) of the bottle and fill it with a funnel.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I never had luck refilling my Swiffer (always leaked) but the Clorox mop can be refilled with your own solution.


----------



## lovemysunshine (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields*
I never had luck refilling my Swiffer (always leaked) but the Clorox mop can be refilled with your own solution.

Does the Clorox one ever leak at all? I'm about to give up on my Swiffer.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemysunshine*
Does the Clorox one ever leak at all? I'm about to give up on my Swiffer.

Nope, no leaks, and the solution bottle is made to unscrew so it's not like you are trying to beat the system by drilling holes and cutting open caps and stuff like you have to with the swiffer.

Additionally, the mop cloths attach with little grabbers so you can use your own rags instead of the disposable mop pads.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

that makes up my mind.....I will invest in the clorox one and some microfiber cloths!


----------



## lovemysunshine (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romans_mum*
that makes up my mind.....I will invest in the clorox one and some microfiber cloths!









: I already have the microfiber cloths too that I used on my Swiffer. I'm sure I can freecycle the Swiffer, yay!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I hope you guys like the clorox mop as much as I do! I bought it for my birthday and I keep two bottles of cleaner: one for my kitchen floor and bathroom (tile) and one with Osmo Wash & Care for my hardwood floors. I just switch bottles depending on what I am cleaning!


----------



## mistymq (Feb 17, 2007)

I actually studied this in depth recently while creating a pattern for washable mop pads to fit the swiffer.

What I did was drill/cut a hole on the bottom of the bottle and glue (with E6000) a female replacement part for a waterhose in the hole. I let it set overnight and then I just screwed on a waterhose end connector. Both items were purchased at Walmart for less than $3.

I give away the directions (with photos) as well as three tested and approved refils with the purchase of my pattern if anyone needs one. http://www.makethemyourself.com.


----------



## thomlynn (Apr 20, 2006)

nevermind sorry


----------



## randmpete (May 28, 2008)

It is supposed to be easier to get the lid off if you soak it in hot water, then use pliers to unscrew it. Other people refill it with a syringe. I personally cut a hole in the top big enough to insert a funnel, then sealed the hole with duck tape.


----------



## KMsmomma (May 11, 2008)

Okay, anyone know of any sales on the Clorox mop? I haven't used my Siffer in months.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I haven't used my swiffer mop in almost 2 months because we can't afford the refils. I'm missing it. I loved it. I think I'm going to try to work with it. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

How about a syringe? I've been meaning to try that.


----------

